# Ozone machine for covering scent



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was at the nursing home tonight and had supper with the father-in-law. After supper we watched a hunting show. One of the ads on the show was for a Ozone machine to cover your scent. They showed it mounted above a hunter in a tree stand.

Has anyone tried one of these units and do they work?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What's next !!!! HA !! I stay on the ground But can't imagine someone lugging one of those things out into the bush, a person could end up in a nursing home after falling out of the stand attaching all the extras!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

You must have been watching Jay Gregory.
I've been curious about these also. but they are spendy.
They also make. One that's smaller and is designed for use in ground blinds.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll go out on a limb and call

*GIMMICK*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If someone were to actually invent something to eliminate the human odor (not possible IMO)

They would be a billionaire over night because the scent lock clothing people would buy it and bury it.

Again JMO


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I've read articles where they tested out scent control clothing using K-9 unit dogs and the dogs found the person no sweat. Later on they tested out cover scents and ut worked better than the scent control clothing. Not sure if the ozone stuff works or not but i believe your best bet for scent control starts with how you take care of your gear from the beginning. There's been plenty of critters put down way before these people started comin out with all this scent control stuff.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

How in the world did hunters ever manage to kill anything back in the 1800s? OH!!!! I know!!!! No camo, no scent killer, no cover scent. Basic woodsmanship worked quite well. And to think, they were handicapped by primative weapons too!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

My $$$ staying in my pocket on this one. Watching the wind and movement makes lots more "cent's" to me.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

You should buy it. I mean really, if they say it works and use it on a TV show then it's got to work.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya just like if its on the internet it has to be true LOL.

No I wasn't going to buy one of them. My mother has an ozone unit in her apartment, she swears it does wonders to eliminate odors. Thats the only reason I was asking. I really didnt think it would work.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

So, if any of you guys have been around an ozone machine you know that it emits a significant amount of ozone scent. Are these hunting devices different? If not, wouldn't the concentrated scent of ozone itself have a tendency to spook deer?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they used an ozone machine at the dealership i worked at for years.they used it on the inside of used vehicles to remove cigarette odor and b.o. and the like.yes they do emit a large amount of ozone odor.

how ever it smells just like the outdoors do after a good lightening storm/thunderstorm.

now i have never been around the one made for hunting use,but i would think that it doesnt emit the same amount as the machine the dealership uses.

i too thinki will keep my money in my bank account,and not put it in thiers


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

It is called Ozonics .
It does work.



PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------

